# Mini t-slotting cutters



## Herbiev (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all. Does anyone know where i can get t-slotting tools with diameter 1/4" and less. Tried some clock maker sites but no joy. Currently i just butcher up an end mill but each time i need a different thickness it takes up another end mill and a lot o precision grinding time. 
Thanx in advance
Herbie ???


----------



## ScottM (Aug 6, 2011)

Herbie,

I'm assuming you want the large part of the slot to be .25, If the bolt part needs to be .25 you can get that from these folks too in an actual T-slot cutter.

It's not the "right" tool but may work

3031A11
High-Speed Steel Keyseat Cutter 1/4" Cutter Dia, 1/16" W Face, American Std #202
In stock at $22.23 Each


http://www.mcmaster.com/#woodruff-keyseat-milling-cutters

- Scott


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Scott. The width of base slot 5mm and the upright slot 3mm. I can cut the vertical part with 1/8" end mill/ slotting drill but need 5mm or 3/16" slotting wheel. Also when i click on the link you sent it briefly shows products and then goes to an order page or such.


----------



## ruralearl (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Herbie, You might be able to make one by modifying a Woodruff keyway cutter. Made one from such a cutter once to cut Myford style t-slots I think. Regards, Earl


----------



## shred (Aug 6, 2011)

I have some tiny t-slot cutters. IIRC Brownells or somebody in the gunsmithing trade offers them, but you might have to source that sort of thing locally.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you all. I shall try the Brownells site again to browse without filling in a stack of questions


----------



## mklotz (Aug 7, 2011)

Brownells is also a source for tiny dovetail cutters. They're used for cutting the dovetails for adjustable front sights on firearms. I got the 1/4" cutter I needed for the PMR machine models from them.

Also, being a firearm source, they have many of the taps for the oddball threads that the firearm makers seem to like to use.


----------



## Mainer (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you considered trying to make one? You're looking at something pretty small, but you could start with a piece of 1/4" dia. drill rod, turn a short neck behind a disk the thickness of the cutter you want, mill or file teeth in the disk (be sure you make a right-hand cutter, not a left-hand cutter!), harden and temper. As long the material you need to cut is"reasonable" and you don't need to do a lot of cutting, it ought to work fine. Since it's carbon steel, use coolant and keep the speed down so it doesn't overheat.

One design point: try to arrange to slightly taper the sides of the cutter inward so the thickest part of the cutter is the teeth.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Aug 7, 2011)

I did not find them at Brownells, but I did manage to locate miniature keyseat cutters.
http://www.microcutusa.com/keyseat.php

For even smaller ones the 4 flute models go down to 1/16"
http://www.microcutusa.com/keyseat4flt.php

Dan


----------



## shred (Aug 7, 2011)

I located one in my stash. It says "MOON  1/4 x 3/64 USA HSS" on it

It's got a 1/2" body that curves rapidly up from 1/8" dia at the cutter, so only useful for not very deep t-slots.

oddly enough... mooncutter.com (cool URL) goes to their web site.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all. Dan, you found exactly what i was after. Many thanks and a karma point :bow:


----------



## Dan Rowe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Herbie,
I have a few mini machine tools that have not been biult because of not having the needed t-slot cutters. I know I can make my own but that extra step usually makes me look for another project to work on.

Dan


----------

